# Back in the day.



## desjax (Jul 25, 2011)

Any chance there is somebody that can identify the bike in the fore front of this Christmas Day, 1969 picture. Although it had hand brakes, I don't recall it ever having a gear shift. Thank you.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome picture! I love those little trinkets of nostalgia.

As far as the bike goes, I believe it's a Murray Eliminator.


----------



## slingshot dude (Jul 28, 2011)

western flyer buzz bike


----------

